# document verification for job seeker visa in bangalore



## parasina

hello frnds,

As it is mentioned in checklist that each document will cost Rs 2000/- for verification in bangalore embasy. I want to show proof of funds in 3 different bank accounts. 

If i submit 3 different Bank Statement, will each account verification cost 2000/- ( i.e. in my case then it will be 6000/- ) or in total it will be consider as one document and cost would be 2000 ??

please clarify my doubt if anybody know anything about this

thanks in advance..


----------

